

IPhone 3GS Feature Guide - mtinkerhess
http://i.gizmodo.com/5283099/iphone-3gs-complete-feature-guide

======
ShabbyDoo
Given that you'll pay at least $50/month for iPhone service, who wouldn't go
for the $199 3GS over the $99 current model? The feature set seems huge and
interesting to just about anyone -- who doesn't want battery life and speed?
The nature of the service contract practically guarantees that iPhone buyers
aren't horribly price-conscious when making purchases. So, of those likely to
buy, who won't value the new model at at least $100 more than the old one?

~~~
chaosmachine
Having a crappy option makes the more expensive options seem like a better
deal.

~~~
matthavener
i think there's a lot of retail evidence to suggest this is true. its also
true in the reverse (a high priced item placed next to a midrange item will
help the midrange item sell better than if it were placed alone)

------
zhyder
The only extra thing I was expecting was a higher res screen. I guess they
decided that would be too disruptive to the developers.

~~~
allenbrunson
Unfortunately, the iPhone SDK is hard-coded to the existing screen size in a
lot of ways. For example, most apps contain a Default.png that is displayed
while the app is loading, which is exactly 320x480 pixels in size.

It's just a matter of time before Apple releases an iPhone-like device with a
different screen size, but when they do, it will be a painful transition.

~~~
PhazeDK
They just had the perfect oppertunity to make that transition with the change
to iPhone OS X 3.0, so that is no excuse.

~~~
hedgehog
It could be argued that the introduction of the new device would be the
perfect opportunity. Having resolution-independent apps isn't going to help
when the physical size of the screen changes. I think the UI changes going
from a 3.5" screen to a 7-9" screen are going to be bigger than the changes to
increase pixel density on the same size screen.

------
keltecp11
Looks great... anyone want to buy my 3G?

~~~
icey
With the 8gb 3G phones selling new for $99 bucks, you're going to be in a
tough spot. When the 3G came out, a bunch of people at my office got rid of
our old iPhones by unlocking them first. Every single one we sold went to
someone on T-Mobile.

~~~
ABrandt
Agreed. As a miserable Verizon customer, I would love me an unlocked iPhone
3G.

~~~
sachinag
Does Apple sell a CDMA-based iPhone anywhere in the world?

~~~
burke
No, sadly. All GSM. :(

